# Sticky  Brand Speaker Feedback thread



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Please leave your feedback about brand speakers here. 

Oh, and I'm talking, worthwhile, detailed feedback.....here's an example

*not actual feedback, just an example*
Pyle crap-ola 6x9" Coaxials-----very tinny metallic highs, mids are nonexistant.........might as well have spent my money on tweeters!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Diamond Audio M66.1 components (6.5" titanium/molybdinum alloy midbass, 1" silk dome tweeter): Excellent sound for the money. Very strong, detailed midbass. The highs are slightly lacking for my tastes, but I like my music very bright. I had them run temporarily on deck power off an Alpine CDA-7863, and while I don't recommend this AT ALL, they still sounded good. Hooked up to my Sony STR-DE675 home theater receiver (100Wx5) they absolutely wailed. Great system for a rock lover.

Kenwhizzy 1766 (6.5" coaxial): Weaksauce midbass, but bright highs. They get pissed at anything below 180Hz. Not bad for $50, and they'd be a great speaker for your wife/girlfriend's car. Just don't feed them too much power.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Infinity Kappa 60.5cs (6.5 components) - No midbass, horrible crossovers, and the highs make you want to stab your brain with an ice pick. When I say no midbass I really mean it too, I would sit there turning 80hz up and up and up in the EQ and literally not hear one change in the sound. They were highpassed at 80, so this should NOT have been happening. I think they might have a highpass filter build into the crossover that's set around 150hz, that's the ONLY explanation I can come up with. They were being fed with 85rms, so that's not the problem. Complete waste of money, they're being used as paperweights in my closet right now because I'd feel too guilty about selling them to anyone.

Infinity Kappa 652.3i (6.5 2-way coax) - More midbass than the 60.5cs, but that doesn't say much. Not very detailed, couldn't handle anything under 150hz at a reasonable volume without bottoming out. I had to set the highpass on my amp to 200hz to keep them in control, fed with 85rms. I found out later that the motors lost control of the cone at ~30rms on a 100hz test tone, that's pretty pathetic for speakers that are rated up to 75rms and down to 60hz (or something like that, don't remember the exact number) if you ask me. Again, complete waste of money, being used as paperweights in my closet. They've become good buddies with the 60.5cs since I took them out of the car.

Focal Polyglass 165v2 - Great speakers for the money. Awesome midbass, depending on the song I have them highpassed at 50Hz and they love it. Underrated as well, I'm feeding them with 125rms a side and they eat it up. They definately love deadened doors though, if you decide to get them make sure you do atleast 2 layers of sound deadening on the door panel, sealing up all the holes. They lack a little midbass clarity IMO, but what can you expect from a set of $200 speakers. Definately a breath of fresh air coming from the kappas. The polyglass by themselves also get louder than both sets of kappas combined, and have more midbass than both sets of kappas combined.

in summary, don't waste your money on infinity, they built up a reputation somehow and now they're just making subpar products and eating off their reputation to make a profit. Focal is good, don't pay attention to the high retail prices because they're definately worth the money if you get them on ebay. I recommend a seller named "indoaudio" on ebay, great guy, I've talked to countless people who have bought audio equipment from him and none have any negative comments.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

installed some Focal Access CA165 6.5" Coax's in the rear deck today.
Impressions:
Very clear highs, can't really hear midrange, however, I'm running off the deck, so there isn't a decent crossover to get midrange out of it, but they're extremely clear. For lower end Focals ( still $100) they're great sounding, and I'll be running them off an alpine amp in a few weeks, so I'll post the review then as well.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> Focal Polyglass 165v2 - Great speakers for the money. Awesome midbass, depending on the song I have them highpassed at 50Hz and they love it. Underrated as well, I'm feeding them with 125rms a side and they eat it up. They definately love deadened doors though, if you decide to get them make sure you do atleast 2 layers of sound deadening on the door panel, sealing up all the holes. They lack a little midbass clarity IMO, but what can you expect from a set of $200 speakers. Definately a breath of fresh air coming from the kappas. The polyglass by themselves also get louder than both sets of kappas combined, and have more midbass than both sets of kappas combined.


I'm feeding mine 75W per side off a Butler tube amp and I think I found god. Can't wait to get the HLabs 800D and Dynaudio MW190 in.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

infinities are 'audiophile' speakers, known for really crisp highs, I wouldn't expect much spl at 80 hz from any 6" speaker. I had a set of the kappa 3 way 6" and 2 way 6" in my subaru and i had their amp set to not send them anything under 100hz, I had a seperate dual 12" setup for 10 - 100 hz. I liked em and would buy them again, just understand their limitations.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> don't waste your money on infinity, they built up a reputation somehow and now they're just making subpar products and eating off their reputation to make a profit.


wanna sell yours???


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*I wouldn't expect much spl at 80 hz from any 6" speaker*
Maybe you should stop listening to infinity then and get some real speakers. Infinity components blow, plain and simple. You say you wouldn't expect much SPL at 80hz from any 6" speaker? What is "much"? Because the kappas were probably around 60dB, that's just plain pathetic, ESPECIALLY from a set of speakers that are said to play flat down to 45hz by the manufacturer itself! My Focals, which are only rated down to 60hz by the way, are atleast 5 times louder at all frequencies under 100hz than the kappas.

I accidently blew my focal tweets so right now I'm using the kappa tweets (when you feed a set of speakers almost double their rating something like that is bound to happen). After I get a new set of speakers I'd be perfectly willing to sell the kappas, I hate those things. When coupled with the focal xovers the kappa tweets are tolerable, which leads me to believe the kappa xovers are just as bad as the kappa mids, if not worse.

*i had their amp set to not send them anything under 100hz*
You should never have your subs crossed over higher than 80hz. Above that and you start getting directional frequencies coming from the back of the car, which screws up the sound stage. If your mids can't play that low then you need some new mids. "Audiophile" has nothing to do with a pair of 6.5" mids not being able to play below 100hz, in fact many of the top sound quality competitors in the world have their 6.5" mids highpassed around 50hz, some even lower than that.


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

*Crystal CMP X2 Subwoofers*

Great subwoofer. Huge magnet for hard hitting bass. Gets that thump plus that warm bass and makes your head spin if you turn it up too loud. Great sub for the money. Competes with the JL Audio W7 but its cheaper. Doesn't look that great if you want your subs to look good, but if you want some crystal clear, hard pounding bass, crystal cmp x2 is the way to go.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I love my bostons, I have the model numbers on my page.

Good range, seperate tweeters THAT AREN'T HARSH.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Alpine SPR-176A Type R 6.5" components:

on untuned amp, excellent clarity, smooth highs, good mids, great components for the price!


----------



## BlkSpecV04 (May 2, 2004)

*Diamond Hexes*

One of the best set of components you can buy are the Diamond Hexes (s600a). They retail for about $549, but you won't find a cleaner sounding set. They are awesome.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Just installed some MB Quart 6.5 DSE 216s in the doors today. Sound great. Nice highs. Decent midbass. Running about 50w rms through em


----------



## TMWTMP100 (Jan 5, 2004)

Kicker K65 coaxials. Great midbass, almost no need for a sub and sound so good.
Kicker K65.2 components. The highs are bright but not too bright, the midbass is just like the K65s. Great set of speakers, but are kinda expensive @ $150 a set.

Kicker 15" L5 Solo Baric subwoofer. Very very good bass! The SQ isnt up there but the SPL is outta this world. Will shake your car on low volumes as well as high, guaranteed.

Kicker all around will make your car sound extremely good. My friends are envious of my car as well as other enthusiasts around


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Boston Accoustics Pro Series 5 1/4" seprates.
I loved these speakers...had really clean sound. Mids are very smooth. The tweeters are rather harsh at first but play around with the setting on your amp and such and they sound very good...even in factory locations.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I run Adire Audio koda components with LPG 26na tweeters. Very good setup, with 100wrms per channel. Still need to tune my eq with the new US acoustics amp. Used to run a monitor-1 mk-2.70, built in the same house as Zapco I believe. APRA i think.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You mean you have the koda mids and xovers with the LPG tweets? Or do you have the full koda comps and an extra set of tweets?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

No I have the lpg's in place of the koda tweets. I like it better that way even though they are mated.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Alright that's what I thought

how do you like that LPG?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Its sounds pretty good, It requires more tuning of the eq then the koda tweets. But its makes the koda tweets sound tinny in comparison. A lot more detailed upper range.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive been a Rockford Fosgate fanatic for about 5 or 6 years now, their products have always performed excellently and have RARELY given me any trouble. Ive had only 1 sub blow out of about 15 or 16 Ive owned over the years.
The Fanatic X component systems are great too, really great stuff. RMS-70 140-Peak and the highs are very crisp. The mids do a good job too...even when damaged by installation 4 years ago.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Got a pair of Adire Koda 6.1 components in today. These replaced the Focal Polyglass 165v2 components that I had before.
www.adireaudio.com
http://www.acoustic-visions.com/~acoustic/products/speakers/car_audio/adire_koda_6-1_component.shtml

These things are insane, that's all there is to it. With just ONE of the sides hooked up, it easily smashed the pair of Focals into the ground in sub-100hz output. I can, no shit, turn off my sub, put the Kodas on full range (no highpass filter) and it just sounds beautiful. Obviously I can't turn it up to deafening levels with it like this though, so I keep the highpass at 50-63hz. With it crossed this low (which you can't do with 99% of the speakers out there and still be able to turn it up as loud as you can with these), it keeps the sub playing the true subbass frequencies only, keeping it out of the midbass. This makes the whole system sound tighter, punchier, and just cleaner in general. Installing these speakers has actually allowed me to tune the system such that I've fallen in love with my sub again, I've never been able to do that before.

The downside is these mids are huge fat bastards, they have a 3" mounting depth and the motor itself is no slouch. Here are a few pics of the Koda mid vs the Focal Polyglass mid:

www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_01.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_02.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_03.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_04.jpg
www.resnet.trinity.edu/areynol1/hosting/audio/kodas_05.jpg - this last one cracks me up

Keep in mind, these are now around the same price. The polyglass on ebay are in the upper 200's shipped with no warranty and no customer service, the Kodas are $350 shipped with a full warranty and amazing customer service (I've dealt with both Adire themselves and Kyle at acoustic-visions and I can tell you that their customer service really is amazing)


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I see the changed the design on rubber surround, mine got pretty tore up because of the old version. Youre probably on CAF all the time so you know what im talkin about. I have heard the Focal 165k2's and I wasnt that impressed. Im glad to hear you like them though. Its nice to see a fellow nissan/adire owner. I still have a blown Brahma mark1 then needs a recone, im just too lazy hehe.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah it really surprised me, they have this cardboard piece that's glued securely to the flange all the way around with little cutouts for the screw holes. The surround is cut where the screwholes are and everything. All of the problems that people had before seem to have been fixed, I didn't even know they had done it, but it was definitely a pleasant surprise.

This is my 2nd set of Adire speakers, the first set is a pair of their Kit 81 home theater towers. Those sound so amazing that it's part of the reason why I chose the kodas for the components and the Brahma for the sub. I just wish the Brahma wasn't on backorder....


----------



## soljaboy2003 (Jun 11, 2004)

In process of putting 4 kenwood 1779ie 6.75". Finshed with the two rear and they sound awesome and crystal clear. Drowns the front stocks....  : :thumbup:


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

CDT component sets:

*CL61 - great entry level speakers, cant get a better quality speaker and especially not for the price.

*EF-61cfi - upgraded model to those above, feature carbon fiber cones and vented magnets. Again, superb quality and sound. Can easily compete with Morel, MB Quart, Focal, etc...

Dynaudio 240GT component set:
* what more to say about Dynaudio....the best of the best!

Image Dynamics comp set:
*CSX62 - very nice set, very clean production of music. Tonally balanced.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Pioneer TS-A1680R 4 Way 6 1/2 in speaker

Great price, you can get them online for 70 bucks, in stores for 90-100. Their very loud and hold up rather well at high volume levels. If you dont have a component amp pushing your speakers, you will not hear a difference between this and more expensive speakers. I had them up front and in the back (still use the backs). Great price for what you get, I highly reccomend.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

*Speaker upgrade..HelP pleeeze!!!*

I have Infinity's in my front doors. Does anybody know any good 6.5 speakers that hit hard so I can replace the back one's?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yes, they're called subwoofers, you aren't going to find 6.5" midranges that "hit hard"


----------



## Xxboarderxx (Nov 11, 2004)

*speakers*

if you want a good brand of speaker i would get rockford fosgate. Friend has them and they are really clear. I have sony xplode and they are alright. Pioneers are pretty good to. But definitly look into the rockford fosgate.


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

After keeping Sony Xplodes and Infinity, now I have Rockford Fosgate Punch. They rock. Total sound quality, they are a bit expensive, but once you hear then you will realize the money worth the sound you get out of it.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

schauhan said:


> After keeping Sony Xplodes and Infinity, now I have Rockford Fosgate Punch. They rock. Total sound quality, they are a bit expensive, but once you hear then you will realize the money worth the sound you get out of it.


i agree, a lot of people are saying that rockford isn't as good as they used to be. my friend bought his punch subwoofers about 2 years ago and they still hit hard as hell. their amps are really good, too.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I just installed some Clarion SSR1625 in the doors and they sound great. Not powerful, but enough to fill an old Sentra and the lows sound good, the mids and highs are clear.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

I tried to bring in a new company to sell called Bravox. Tried out there CS60K components and so far they are great for the money. Very detailed on low end and tweeters are very nice as well. I found myself going through all the old cds to hear the different style they bring o the table. Only complaint is as the low end are detailed and hit hard they dont have a low end rumble. I know people say that what a sub is for but great components can do a little of that too. Overall a nice pair that i still use today. 
Clif Design cd6.5c components. They were very laid back and have a strong midbass. hey get lower then the bravox but didnt have the same kick. The tweeters are very laid back, much like the cdt cl61a or something like that. Overall not bad at all but the bravox edges them out. 
Cdt cl series. A friend bought them on sale for 150 i believe. They are also a laid back speaker. I heard they had good midbass as i was the one who recommended the speaker but compared to the other two i was a little dissapointed. They sound smooth and seem like they can handle the power a little better then the other two. They just didnt excite me like the bravox did. I guess its just preference. 
All of these speakers were given 125 watts rms from a viper 400.2 amp.
http://www.bravoxaudio.com/csk.asp
http://www.clifdesigns.com/index3.html
http://www.thezeb.com/p-CDT-Audio-CL-61A-6-1-2-inch-Component-System-101083.htm


----------



## slamd097 (Mar 19, 2005)

Alpine E drive subs...

Hard hitting and hard Bass. Just don't like the wafting Bass hits on bass drops. The PPI's sounds tight on the bass drops, but lousy on the rest..go figure.

MB quartz...6X9..awesome for those that like rock..low on the rms, but make up for it in ear splitting guitars, and solid mid bass. 

JL audio 8" subs...all I can say is..those were 8's? Didn't feel like it..lol


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> yes, they're called subwoofers, you aren't going to find 6.5" midranges that "hit hard"


Actually JL Audio produces a 6wO that hits 30 Hz on the low end. Focal makes a 6.5" that hits 28 hz...


----------



## Werewolfmage (Oct 19, 2002)

Just Installed Kenwood KFC-P605ie 6-1/2 component speaker In my doors.Great mids and Highs. I havent really Found a speaker that will Fit the Rear.
2 12 Inch Infinity Reference subs. Hit Low and hit hard With a Infinity Infinity Reference 7541a to Power the subs


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> Actually JL Audio produces a 6wO that hits 30 Hz on the low end. Focal makes a 6.5" that hits 28 hz...


yeah, those are subwoofers, TB has one too

That was basically the point of what I was saying, you can find something that size that will "hit hard", but it's not going to be a coax or component set, it's going to be a dedicated subwoofer.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

DLS Iridium 6.2 

I am running these active with very different XO points ([email protected] LP, [email protected] HP) from the passive unit. These are absolutely everything that people say they are. Smooth, non-aggressive sound with delicate highs and quick, detailed midbass. I feel no need to EQ with these comps. The midbass put out by the 6.5s is not astounding but is more than adequate - very detailed, well-damped and has a smooth rolloff on the low-end. Lack of resonance makes the 6.5 disappear when crossed-over correctly, but there is a natural resonance around 2000Hz that can become abrasive if not filtered correctly. [email protected] or [email protected]1200Hz LP works well for the mid. The tweeter is sweeter! Low resonance point lets it play down to 1200Hz easy. No major peaks in response and highs are oh so airy and delicate. Do yourself a favor and aim the tweeters near on-axis - and then time-align + level-adjust them. BEAUTIFUL.

DLS UR6 

Same tweeter as Iridium, with a poly midbass. Tonally, the UR6 midbass puts out more bass due to a slightly higher resonance freq and less damping than the Iridium, and could be perceived as an overall smoother sound than the Iridium. However, the UR6 mids are not as 'quick' or well-damped and therefore don't have the same imaging quality and ability to 'disappear' like the Iridium mids. For those who listen strictly for tonal balance rather than imaging, the UR6 could sound better to your ears than the Iridiums. The UR6 set sounds incredible - besides the Iridium, they sound better than any other speakers I've heard in a car.

DLS is the real deal! However, results are more installation-dependent than most speakers - LOTS of experimentation (especially with the tweeters) is needed to get the best sound, results can be disappointing if simply slapped in.


----------



## nismoSeRchic (Aug 31, 2005)

I have the JL audio XR in my SE-R sounds great. good highs and great midbass. looking into subs and amps. 

Kymmie


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Sony Xplod's. The hated speakers.

Contrary to all the very negative feedback, these are very nice. The highs are ear-splitting, I have them turned down a bit. Mids are flawless as well. After hearing the bass, I instantly dropped the thought of getting a sub. It sounds deep, and they really hit hard on the drums, too. You can feel it inside and hear it outside. And distortion is not an issue at all.

I have the better quality ones, by the way. If everyone truly hates those trampled on red Xplods (and the tagalongs who have never even heard them but still put them down), you're right. Any lowest-end $60 set of speakers are gonna be crap. Its unfair to judge all of the Sony Xplod's just because of the worst quality set. These speakers have far exceeded what I thought they would be.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Kenwood cheapo $40 per pair speakers I bought when I got the car. They held me off until now. Looking at either Boston or MB's, dunno yet. Cant afford the ones i really want.


2x 12" JL W6 subs in the back, powered with a weak sauce Rockford/Fosgate 700s amp. Looking for a new amp alot later down the road.  Also, possibly going from 2x 12", to 1 12" via an Eclipse Titanium sub. Comments needed on this.

Had 2 RF Punch HE2's, sold em a few months back for $70 for the pair. never looked back. They worked while I was going through the whole "teen basshead" phase, now I want my loud shit to sound good. :thumbup:


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

1)Sony Xplode CD-PLayer (forgot model number) = Had remote & EQ, plus played MP3 CDs. Put out, I think it was, 55w per channel. And had a broad frequency range, with very small distortion rating. Better numbers than some higher end decks. Great deck for the price. Its not superhigh end, but changed my mind about Sony audio car products. Would buy another, and may. 

2)Sony Xplode 6&1/2's, 3 way speakers = Very clear highs, great for crisp clear highs. Decent mid range. Of course no low range (they're 6&1/2's!). Prolly' need to EQ, if possible, out the low frequency ranges to these. These also really changed my mind about Sony, the Xplode line is great for the price. 

3)Kenwood 6x9's, 3 ways (midgrade, another words they werent from the Excelon line)= I have two reviews here. (1)Had a set 7 years ago (they were blue&black). The highs were fair, but these had great mid range and good low end bass for 6x9's. If I didnt say anything people would think I had a small sub tucked away somewhere. And they just had 50w to them. [that car is gone][got different car, bought new ones 2,3 yrs ago] (2)When I got these a couple of years ago (grey&black), the highs were good, better than the ones before. But the bass was gone. Didnt do near what the ones before did. At first I though it was because it was a different car. But then came to the conclusion, no. They just lacked in bass. So Kenwood 6x9's can be hit or miss. If you find a deal on them, they may be worth it. 

4)Blaupunkt 6x9's, 3way's = Got some of these same time as I did the last Kenwwoods. Did some trading in and out and compairing. These were nearly the same quality as the Kenwoods, but cheaper. They were 99% of what the Kenwoods were, and cost less. The newer ones are different, and looked improved. They they have stepped up a notch sense then.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

5)Boss Audio Amp, Chaos C450 = [email protected] bridgable to 600wx1, Had one blow, got it replaced with warrenty. Second one worked flawlessly for along time. Still have it. Even though the first one blew, I would suggest Boss amps to anyone. Has a remote gain dial that you can wire up to you for adjusting the bass. Great for the price!

6)Clarion 15in' Subwoofer = 600w max power, (not a super watt speaker) I dunno if Clarion still makes 15's. This one I'm thinkin' was part of their last generation, I could be wrong. This did all it was suppose to do. Hit those really low lows that 15s can get to, and put out lots of bass. Had it in the trunk of a 92 Seville (super air tight and padded car). Could vibrate the front seat like it was a message chair. Would go so low you couldnt hear much of it but could feel it. It is now hooked up in the floor of my room and is to big to go into a 300zx. Great speaker!


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

*Rockford Fosgate*

well im not that old(only 19) so ive had only 2 systems for my car, the 1 i bought when i got my first car(89 camaro)- 
Sony Xplod deck - it was good for the price, but had very few options
2 polk 2x4(or some crazy size, i 4get) - sucked donkey balls
2 polk 6x9 - sounded pretty good, but they were ghetto installed in boxes that they, just barley, fit in. boxes were a plus since they each had 2 tweeters attached to them.*Out With The Old In With The New*

*currentally i have:*

*Alpine CDA 9853* - Awsome, 18wx4 (RMS) but like all other cd players(including sony) i belive it has 50W peak power and can play those 50W UNDISTORTED. also have preamp outs i-pod connect, sub control, custom EQ, plasma screen connect(i think) + the usual stuff.

in the front i have *Infinity 4" coaxials* these WERE good when brand new but i bought them and let my friend use them (cause no car, BTW '89 camaro w/ a manual tranny = stupid teenager). when i got them back one was blown. its ok cause they're only temporary, seeing how the b14 has 6.5's up front but i rigged it and put cap's on the (+) wire so they're really just big ass tweeters. they are 35W RMS/100W Peak

in the rear i have *Rockford Fosgate P169S* these are awsome. they come with 4 tweeters(2 in each speaker), and 2 crossovers. sound fu*kin great, and the cool thing is that you can remove the tweeters and mount them seperatally if you want. speakers are only 60W RMS/120W peak. 

Right now the above speakers are powered by a *Fosgate P2002* it is seeing 2 ohms on each channel, thus giving the 4" ~ 65W and the 6X9-Tweeter system ~ 65W. it sounds great i can turn it up, and my ears will hurt before the speakers distort(but thats bad for your hearing so i don't reccomend doing that0

For *BASS* I have a *Punch 301M* this amp is awsome it is rated @ 150WX1 @4ohms & 300WX1 @2ohms. how ever the birth sheet states that the measured power was somthing like ~200WX1 @4ohms, and ~400WX1 @2ohms. like i said awsome its capable of 1100W PEAK. this is powering a *RFP4410* this sub is awsome aswell, i was VERY supprised. the specs are: 200W RMS/400W PEAK single 4 ohm voice coil. so the amp is only pushing half of its power to this sub and it *THUMPS!* im going to get another but its rather hard to find. ive been searching ebay for about 5 months and the only ones ive seen are preboxed. i cant wait to get another and see the real power that amp has. 
In conclusion rockford is the shiznit :thumbup:
any way im tired 
laters


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

MrFurious said:


> 1)Sony Xplode CD-PLayer....Put out, I think it was, 55w per channel. And had a broad frequency range, with very small distortion rating. Better numbers than some higher end decks.


Hate to break it to you, but Sony lies on their specs for the very reason of looking better than the competition. They're trying to play off of the group of people who judge something based on its rated specs alone and not how it actually performs. It's a shame car audio is such a small niche that nobody will take the time to prosecute them and other brands for false advertising.

Also, that 55x4 is a peak rating which is worthless, rms power is the only thing that matters and that deck is most likely in the 16-18x4 range like all others.



MrFurious said:


> 2)Sony Xplode 6&1/2's, 3 way speakers = Very clear highs, great for crisp clear highs. Decent mid range. Of course no low range (they're 6&1/2's!). Prolly' need to EQ, if possible, out the low frequency ranges to these. These also really changed my mind about Sony, the Xplode line is great for the price.


There are 6.5s with plenty of bass, but they're not made by Sony.

What you need is a highpass filter. That headunit _should_ have some built in unless it's the worst of the worst, but Sony has surprised me before with the kind of important features they just decide to....leave out. You could get a pair of caps and make your own highpass filters if the headunit has none.



MrFurious said:


> 5)....I would suggest Boss amps to anyone.


Luckily we won't let you do that


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

makaveli said:


> *Alpine CDA 9853* - Awsome, 18wx4 (RMS) but like all other cd players(including sony) i belive it has 50W peak power and can play those 50W UNDISTORTED. also have preamp outs i-pod connect, sub control, custom EQ, plasma screen connect(i think) + the usual stuff.


Nice choice, but like I said before peak power is worthless; focus on rms, that's all that matters.



makaveli said:


> For *BASS* I have a *Punch 301M* this amp is awsome it is rated @ 150WX1 @4ohms & 300WX1 @2ohms. how ever the birth sheet states that the measured power was somthing like ~200WX1 @4ohms, and ~400WX1 @2ohms....im going to get another but its rather hard to find. ive been searching ebay for about 5 months and the only ones ive seen are preboxed. i cant wait to get another and see the real power that amp has.
> In conclusion rockford is the shiznit :thumbup:
> any way im tired
> laters


Unfortunately RF isn't what they used to be. That series of amps that you have are very nice, but they've gone downhill.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I totally agree Demon. People that believe that head unit power is USABLE power for anything other than stock speakers are sadly mistaken. Look at the size of a HU in comparison to a dedicated amp that is a true 50 x 4. Don't you think there is something wrong with this picture when the amp that produces a true 50 x 4 is twice the size of the HU? 

The moral of this story is that you should never try and run good speakers off of HU power. A dedicated amp is the only way to go when you have decent co-axials or a component set. In fact I try and avoid any Hu that has abuilt in amplifier as it does nothing more than create unwanted heat and take up space that could be occupied by better components. IE: DA converters.


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

My brother installed 6.5 infinity reference speakers in his silverado and they sound great. They offer a loud crisp sound with an otherwise stock system. Only $69 too. I had pioneer 6x9 and 4x6 in my cavalier with a pioneer 2600 deck and that alone created good bass and crisp sound.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

If youre lookin for some great priced coaxials, look into the cdt cl6-ex. I just put them in my daily driver running of the deck, theyre pretty good. A lot better then most of the coaxials youll find at best buy and circuit city, IMO.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I just realized I haven't updated anything since I last posted in this thread over a year ago when I first got the kodas. I was so animated back then, it's fun to read.

Anyway, the kodas lasted for about 3 months before I decided the soundstage was too low (tweets in the door panels right by the mids). I moved the tweets up to the a-pillars which raised the soundstage up quite a bit, but then I had audible separation and the tweets were too bright for me. A little over a year ago I went active and haven't looked back. I ended up lowering the cutoff frequency to 2.5k and increasing the cutoff slopes to 24dB/oct. That, mixed with the individual time correction and level adustment, completely eliminated separation, raised the soundstage right up to the top of the dash, and allowed me to attenuate the tweets so they sounded perfect. I'm really happy with them now and honestly have no complaints. I've been thinking about saying "f' it" to window travel and replacing the koda mids with some extremis mids, just so that I never have to worry about the mids bottoming out, ever. It's been more of a passive thought just sitting in the back of my mind though, nothing too immediate. Especially since I still have yet to distort the kodas on anything other than a 50hz test tone (I was testing how loud they could get out of curiosity) even without a highpass filter.

I also got the Brahma 15 a little over a year ago and have been enjoying that. It's in 2.5cf sealed and running off of 1500rms from a Cadence zrs-8. At the levels I have everything it barely even moves while listening to music, but I have several friends who think that a "system" consists of a loud sub and nothing else, so it's nice to be able to please them from time to time without worrying about blowing anything. It sounds amazing, and can get very loud if I ask it to. Eventually I might move it into the house and put it in a big, low-tuned ported box on a big plate amp and get something like an IDMAX 12 for the car, but it'll be a while before I do anything like that.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

IDMAX 10D4 ~Running 2 of these. They having amazing low capabilities that allow it to compete w previous 12's I've owned. Currently they are tuned for SQ and just amaze me even with having to compete with my exhaust tone.

IDMAX 12D2 ~ Insane is just it. Running 1000rms to it and it just plays everything cleanly whether the volume is up or down. I haven't really put it to the test as it really is more than I NEED but it's nice to know it's there just in case. note: This is in a pathfinder.

Soundstream PC1000d ~ So far so good, no real issues although the fan is a little noisy on startup. Never even get's warm when pushing the IDMAX12.

Butler Tube Driver Blue 475 ~ Running 3 of these. One pushing my mids which just by hooking it up made them sound a lot warmer and just more distinguished without even tuning. You could just tell the difference immediately. The other two are running the IDMAX10's. 200watts to each VC on each sub. I've heard people don't really like the butlers for running subs but believe me, they do the job and do it well with no overheating issues and just clear bass.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> IDMAX 10D4 ~Running 2 of these. They having amazing low capabilities that allow it to compete w previous 12's I've owned. Currently they are tuned for SQ and just amaze me even with having to compete with my exhaust tone.
> 
> IDMAX 12D2 ~ Insane is just it. Running 1000rms to it and it just plays everything cleanly whether the volume is up or down. I haven't really put it to the test as it really is more than I NEED but it's nice to know it's there just in case. note: This is in a pathfinder.
> 
> ...



I ran an Alumapro Alchemy 12" off of a tube driver 1500 and it rocked! I did wind up switching to a McIntosh MC443M after a while and noticed a minor diference, but it did not justify the price increase


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> .
> There are 6.5s with plenty of bass, but they're not made by Sony.


uh'... you cant get bass from a 6.5 speaker in a stock car door.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Stock door no, but that's just because of all the cancellation that results from the giant holes. With some deadening on the doors you can.

http://www.adireaudio.com/Home/ExtremisMidwoofers.htm
http://www.reaudio.com/html/comps.htm - XXX mids
http://edesignaudio.com/product.php?cid=15&pid=32&cur=USD

A single pair of any of those speakers will have about as much output and low end as a generic 10" sub.

There are also several 6.5" dedicated subwoofers that would work well, but for those (and probably the EU-700) you'd need a 3-way setup.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

yeah' but these aint in the same ballpark as the car audio stuff I am referring to. They arent in the standard car audio dimensions or anything. They arent even 2 ways. I mean, I have 6.5 inch drivers on my desktop as we speak. They produce decent bass. But they are in a box. And are specificly mid woofers. They arent in that car audio designe of woofer and tweet together. And I dont consider them car audio speakers. I mean, I could go buy some expensive studio monitor drivers (mid woofers) and say all car audio speakers suck'. Car audio speakers are also made to withstand the elements more. That is one thing none of those are made to do. But like I said, they arent even in the same ballpark, especially if they arent even 2way or standard dimensions.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Only one of those that I linked to was designed primarily with home use in mind, both the EU 700s and the XXXs were specifically designed for the car, and both work well IB (in a door). From what I hear Adire is currently working on releasing a "car version" of the extremis, the current one works well IB but it's 8ohm, the new one will probably be 4ohm or possibly dual 4ohm.

I hope by "2-way" you didn't mean coaxials (where the mid and tweet are one unit), those aren't used in anything but the low end "cheapies". Just about any respectable set of speakers will be components, all you need to do to turn those mids into a set of components is buy a pair of tweets and buy or build some crossovers. Hell, the XXX _is_ available as a component set, apparently you didn't see that in the link I provided.

I have no idea what you mean by "the standard car audio dimensions", they're all 6.5-7" which is standard, the only thing that separates them from just about any other 6.5" automotive mid ever made is they have a large mounting depth.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

MrFurious said:


> yeah' but these aint in the same ballpark as the car audio stuff I am referring to. They arent in the standard car audio dimensions or anything. They arent even 2 ways. I mean, I have 6.5 inch drivers on my desktop as we speak. They produce decent bass. But they are in a box. And are specificly mid woofers. They arent in that car audio designe of woofer and tweet together. And I dont consider them car audio speakers. I mean, I could go buy some expensive studio monitor drivers (mid woofers) and say all car audio speakers suck'. Car audio speakers are also made to withstand the elements more. That is one thing none of those are made to do. But like I said, they arent even in the same ballpark, especially if they arent even 2way or standard dimensions.


HUH? HOnestly there are car audio specific drivers that can be made to play well within the bass region in a standard infinite baffle door setup. In fact many car audio specific companies make them. With a litle sound deadening you can make this possible. You do not have to spend $400 on components to make this happen.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

wes said:


> HUH? HOnestly there are car audio specific drivers that can be made to play well within the bass region in a standard infinite baffle door setup. In fact many car audio specific companies make them. With a litle sound deadening you can make this possible. You do not have to spend $400 on components to make this happen.


im gonna second that :cheers:


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

*Kenwood KFC-1679ie/ Pioneer TS-A1671R speakers*

I have the Pioneer TS-A1671R 6 1/2" 3-way speakers in the front doors. Bass is not very loud, but it is nice and tight and does not distort like the stock speakers. The highs are quite vibrant, if not ear-hurting when I turn the volume up. 

In the rear, I have a pair of Kenwood KFC-1679ie 2-way coaxial speakers. These actually put out pretty good bass. The magnets are a lot larger in diameter than the stock Panasonic/Nissan speakers. I know a lot of people say you don't need rear speakers, but that little extra bass they produce helps the front speakers. These speakers have extra-large tweeters, and the highs are nice and crisp. 

I am running all 4 speakers off of a Kenwood Ez-500 head unit that puts out 22W RMS per channel. Recently, I bought an Audiobahn 12-inch passive ported bass cylinder and hooked it up to my old 170-watt (bridged output) Optimus 2-channel amplifier. That thing really shakes my car and makes the license plate rattle.  

Since I have the sub in there now, I have set my low-pass filter to 120Hz for the subwoofer. I found that the sub produces the most output like that. Then, I set the High-pass filter to 80Hz so the door and rear-deck speakers can still fill in the gaps but not work too hard. I do not feel I need a separate 4-channel amplifier for the other speakers...my ears can't handle the high frequencies too well, it gets painful after a while. Bass on the other hand is nice. If anything, I probably should have gotten a head unit with the System E's feature because then I could control the front and rear high-pass filter feature separately instead of for all speakers. But for now, I am happy with my system. It did not cost me much to put together, and sounds decent.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

sr20dem0n said:


> Nice choice, but like I said before peak power is worthless; focus on rms, that's all that matters.


i was sorta making a joke.... but that deck is wasome it only go to 35(no spinning the knob for days to get to a good level, like my old pionerre) and i have it set so the amps clip at 33, but i usally only drive with it at 23-26. when i said 50 w max, i was referring to the fact that with this deck, unlike others, can(with amp gain on minimum) be turned to max volume and still deliver a undistorted signal




sr20dem0n said:


> Unfortunately RF isn't what they used to be. That series of amps that you have are very nice, but they've gone downhill.


im gonna have to aggree, i only have the 6x9s and the p2002 from the newer models. they do sound awsome when combinded. the 301m and rfp4410 are both from 2003(?) and fu!kin rock. i wish i could find more amps/subs from this era, but ebay is expensive. plus you dont really know what your getting


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

wes said:


> ...In fact I try and avoid any Hu that has abuilt in amplifier as it does nothing more than create unwanted heat...


thats one of the main reasons i like my Alpine CDA-9853, you can turn the internal amp on/off :thumbup:


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

BOston pro60 These speakers just about blew me and the man at Baldwin Electronics out of the store. Amazing highs and clear crisp everything else. 125watts rms.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I just replaced my stock speakers with PIONEER TS-G1641R (6 1/2'' 2-way). They are a great replacement speaker for STOCK... At $25 dollars a pair from a Amazon reseller. The sound is allot better than the paper stock speakers, highs are not distorted. They do have very little bass (but still more than stock)


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

*Good Site for good prices!*

www.Techronics.com 


I got a pair of Boston Acoustic Pro60s and SL95s for $525.00 including tax and shipping.


(normally pro60s run $500 to $600)


----------



## CrimsonSR20DE (Sep 26, 2007)

Car Audio/Stereo at HiFiSoundconnection

I got a pair of Kicker comp vx 12" dual 4 ohm VC for $125 befor shipping
750 watts RMS these things are amazing!!! I would recomend these or a pair of L7s they have those for $125 also. 


Car Audio / Stereo - Car Audio and Stereos Car Audio and Stereo Accessories      

I went here and got a legacy "american legacy series" 2000 watt amp for $90 before shipping and paired with the kickers i hardly want to sit in the car when its turned up half way.

( CVX retail for $350 each i didnt pay that for both of mine with the amp before shipping)


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

I bought a pair of 6.5" Durabrand speakers made out of paper for 20 gold. They do mid-tones sufficiently well, but not much else. They were replacements for the stock speakers.

In the back I have a pair of 6.5" 2-way Soundstream (or something like that) speakers. One speaker has a dead tweeter and can only do mid-tones; the Durabrand speakers sound better. The other one is fully functional and sounds okay, but there's nothing extraordinary about it.

In the trunk I have a 12" MTX subwoofer (I don't know the model; I think it's a Thunder5000 or something) that hits pretty hard. I've heard people say that MTX subwoofers don't give clear bass, but I beg to differ; mine sounds nice.

My girlfriend has a pair of 6.5" 2-way Alpine Type-S's that sound spectacular. The treble is crisp and the mid-tones are clear. They were 100 gold and worth every penny.

In her trunk are a pair of 12" Punch subwoofers (don't know the model) that kick ass.


----------



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

not a grea detailed review
but i just got 2 Pioneer Premier TS-W3004SPL . 12 in. sub in bouble ported sealed in the middle box.
sounds amazing, great competition speakers. max out at 3000 watts, so now i jsut put 2 rockford fosgate 1200 watt amps to em, and i know im going to get a ticket for those things. they are definitly worth the money


----------

